# What frogs do you have in your big tank?



## ivas (Jan 24, 2009)

Guys and Gals with big (150 gal +) terrariums--

What do you have in it? When I have a permanent enough living situation, I would like to set up something huge. Give me something to dream about!

Tom


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yellow Auratus pair in my 160, Azureus pair in my 1200gal, 8 maybe 9 Bastis in my 180, and the new L shaped I guess around 1000 gal has 3 Vanessa' in it..


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Two azureus in a 1200 gallon tank? Thats a lot more space than the 5 gallons a frog rule 

John


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

FroggyKnight said:


> Two azureus in a 1200 gallon tank? Thats a lot more space than the 5 gallons a frog rule
> 
> John


They will have a big family some day


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

in my 1600 I have bakhuis tincs, leucs, vittatus, auratus, and a few tree frogs. no idea of how many of each are in there now. it is too densely planted to keep a good eye on things. I started with 4 each of the 5 species of frogs and I have seen both tads and small frogs in there. no obvious hybrids seen at this time.


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

1200 gal is that a typo? I have a pond thats about 1300 gal its like 12'x4'x3'


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

scooter7728 said:


> 1200 gal is that a typo? I have a pond thats about 1300 gal its like 12'x4'x3'


Do the math 8ft long, 4ft deep, 5ft tall and thats not including the canopy or sump, ro reservoir, and bug area.. My smallest enclosure is a 180 gallon..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

My next enclosure build I start in february will be 20ft long, 5ft deep and 5ft high..


----------



## Dale D (Apr 22, 2012)

I have 4 cobalt Tincs in my 210 gallon.


----------



## Kas (Oct 6, 2013)

I would love to see some pictures of those gigantic tanks  Where are they in your house? Sounds awesome.....pics please


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Bob1000 said:


> My next enclosure build I start in february will be 20ft long, 5ft deep and 5ft high..


Can I live in it...man what dream sized enclosures you have, happy frogs for sure.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

1 Azuerus in a 10 gallon


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> 1 Azuerus in a 10 gallon


Yup, same here


----------



## Barry Thomas (Oct 9, 2014)

I have a pair of azureus in a 65g hex. I thought they were spoiled until I read this discussion. All the rest of mine are in 20L tanks. I doubt my floors would hold the tanks others are mentioning. At least that will be my excuse for not building them.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Not quite as big. 2 breeding pairs of orange terribilis in a 150 and a few bi color and alanis in a 70 happily co existing and breeding.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have a large group of 8 leucs in an 180g tank. I really love them in such a large tank because I could easily count all 8 of them just from a glance.


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

I will soon (after quarantine) have 7 green Phy. aurotaenias in my 180 gallon tank! 😄


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Someone's gotta do a massive tank with thumbnails! Maybe southern variabilis, benedictas, fants or sirensis - that's something for me to dream about!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

froggorf said:


> Someone's gotta do a massive tank with thumbnails! Maybe southern variabilis, benedictas, fants or sirensis - that's something for me to dream about!


I KNOW!!! I think there was a decent size viv with some bennies a while back, but I don't remember who it was from. I think it was a 150 gallon tank.

I guess the reason you don't see big tanks with little frogs is its easier to make sure large frogs are fed in a huge tank than it is with Ranitomeya.

John


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

FroggyKnight said:


> I KNOW!!! I think there was a decent size viv with some bennies a while back, but I don't remember who it was from. I think it was a 150 gallon tank.
> 
> I guess the reason you don't see big tanks with little frogs is its easier to make sure large frogs are fed in a huge tank than it is with Ranitomeya.
> 
> John


Wish I could've seen that! I don't know about others' experiences but my Southerns act like little tincs and sit in the same spot waiting for flies on days when I don't feed them, I think they've figured me out!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

With a little searching, you should be about to find it. It might kinda far back.

Ya, my Highland variabilis recognize me as food so they will follow me if I forgot to feed them, but they only have a tiny tank (12x12x18) and I don't know how a very large enclosure would affect these kind of habits. If you are going to do a large thumbnail viv, it would probably be a good idea to use very bold frogs since it would be easier to keep tabs on them.

John


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

1 Azuerus in a 10 gallon ---love it ...

Is this a man thing??? Trust me...bigger is NOT always better.....


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

I wanna see some pics of these gigantic tanks.


----------



## Sheppie (Dec 4, 2014)

And I have got a couple of African Dwarves in a 20 gallon tank. Thinking of making another one - bigger some time in the future


----------



## Sktdvs14 (Oct 20, 2014)

Housing 2.1 trio of Mints in my 150g


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

I have two standard Leucs in a three story penthouse in Manhattan. No pics, sorry


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

Judy S said:


> 1 Azuerus in a 10 gallon ---love it ...
> 
> Is this a man thing??? Trust me...bigger is NOT always better.....


I wish my tanks were bigger but My wife says my tanks are good size!


----------



## Frog Town (Oct 8, 2013)

froggorf said:


> Someone's gotta do a massive tank with thumbnails! Maybe southern variabilis, benedictas, fants or sirensis - that's something for me to dream about!



I've had this bookmarked for a long time. It's a really nice enclosure.

My 180 gallon Vivarium


----------



## smoosh (Oct 25, 2014)

Looking forward to some pics


----------



## Ian Hiler (Apr 9, 2009)

OK, here is my 72"X30"X34" tall stream/swamp enclosure. It houses a self perpetrating group of Santa Isabella, i.e. They reproduce, transport, and rear their young with out interference from me. I can see why there are few post of images. My wife, a professional photographer, took over eighty images in a verity of lighting situations to get tow few images that still do not capture the true feel of the exhibit.


----------



## Ian Hiler (Apr 9, 2009)

Her are the images I hope...


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

My 160 I used to keep the green tree python in..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

The 1000g at the lounge I just finished..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

My 1200 in my dining room.. The lights are out on my 180 and I can't find pics of them on my computer they are all on my phone.. Tomorrow I got you guys though..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Judy S said:


> Is this a man thing??? Trust me...bigger is NOT always better.....


Any animal I have ever kept I just felt like they should have a nice big place to call home.. Ive never been to jail but the idea of living in a 6x9ft cell sounds a lot like a ten gallon.. From what I can see so far one of the hardest things about keeping frogs in a big enclosure is dusting the insects to be fed. Its very hard to make sure that they are always eating dusted insects.. So I feed the insects the best and a huge variety.. My beast also compost a lot of different types of veggies and fruit.. I currently have potato plants, pomegranate, lemons, orange, and a bunch of other plants growing from fruit and veggies I have fed/composted..


----------



## Ian Hiler (Apr 9, 2009)

The images imported as a very small file size, I hope these are better.....


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Ian Hiler said:


> The images imported as a very small file size, I hope these are better.....


Does that have an open top?


----------



## Ian Hiler (Apr 9, 2009)

No,the top wa removed for the photo shoot. The humidity was so high that evening that the windows were fogging up.


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

My 1200 beast, the molding isn't done and the doors are cut but not mounted Ill get around to it tomorrow maybe. Ive been too busy building 4 other enclosures..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

My 180 gallon with 55 gallon sump that I have come to realize might be useless.. Really don't need water volume when you have all these plants absorbing nutrients from the water.. Ill probably downgrade to a 20 gallon sump.. Still like having a filter sock on it though, it keeps the water a little more free of silt..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ian Hiler said:


> The images imported as a very small file size, I hope these are better.....


I love the duckweed.. I couldn't get it to grow my lights are too far away with too many plants, bridges, and tree branches shading the water..


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Bob,

Nice tanks! have you done a construction journal thread?


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

frogfreak said:


> Bob,Nice tanks! have you done a construction journal thread?


Nope, never thought about it.. Very busy most of the time.. ill try to get around to it.. I do have a million pics though that I haven't posted..


----------

